# Roo the Cockapoo



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so excited and happy to announce Obi's new sister, Roo :jumping: 

I've always been a massive fan of Blue Roans and Reds and have been dying to get Poo no.2 for some time now! I simply couldn't resist this little girl when I went to see her. She is from a fantastic home/hobby breeder in Cambridgeshire, her Mum is DNA tested clear for FN and Dad DNA tested clear for PRA. Roo comes home when we are back from Cornwall, probably on 20Aug. I can't wait to introduce her to Obi.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely pup


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CLARE!!!!! you got poo #2!!!!
That is AMAZING!!! she looks GORGEOUS! such a great coat already!
I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Big congrats!!!  
Roo is absouloutely gorgeous...she looks so soft and cuddly. LOVE her name.
If that's your daughter she is also stunning... Look at those eyelashes!!! 
xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations Clare!! I didn't think it would be long before poo no.2. She looks absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure she'll make the perfect sis for Obi. Love her name too! Must be something about Perranporth this year as we collect ours on the 25th! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Big congrats!!!
> Roo is absouloutely gorgeous...she looks so soft and cuddly. LOVE her name.
> If that's your daughter she is also stunning... Look at those eyelashes!!!
> xx


Hi Mairi, yes that's Darcey, she just loved playing with all the pups and was suprisingly quite happy to concede the name choice to me this time...phew!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Mairi, yes that's Darcey, she just loved playing with all the pups and was suprisingly quite happy to concede the name choice to me this time...phew!


Aah she's gorgeous, such bright sparkly eyes. 
Roo of course is also beautiful and her name is fab... Obi & Roo.. Lovely


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Roo is absolutely beautiful as is Darcey - can't wait to meet her (if you bring her with you). Roo's coat is stunning - I love roans too. You will be wishing away your summer holidays now! xxx

:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::hug:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, she is lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

What a gorgeous puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You have a beautiful addition to your already beautiful family!!! Gorgeous. Xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Ohhh she is beautiful.Bet your so excited


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful Clare, excellent choice. Can't wait to meet Roo, how did you manage to keep off the Starwars names, I thought you would have had too much peer pressure 

Roo really is a stunner.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy,love her name Roo
Congratulations


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare , Roo is a darling...not sure I can wait until she is old enough to join us on our walks...I can feel a puppy play day coming on... Beautiful pic of Roo and Darcey...you need to get that one framed. So so happy for you


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

That has put a smile on my face - how lovely x Looks just like Clyde as a puppy - very cute xxx Bet you cannot wait


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I cant decide who is more devine, your daughter or Roo!! There will be several 2nd poo owners here soon! Jane will be next I think, then me on the 31st!! 3 new little girls!! I'm so excited to have all of you to bounce questions off of with 2nd poos! Mine is Merle colored and will be named Carley . . I'm sooo nervous, as I know everyone has been. Hope all goes well, Roo looks like a family member already! Keep posting!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous, as is your daughter! How exciting to have 'poo number two on the way!!! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I am like a kid at Christmas at the moment! 



lady amanda said:


> AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CLARE!!!!! you got poo #2!!!!
> That is AMAZING!!! she looks GORGEOUS! such a great coat already!
> I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Oh Amanda, i really hope it's your turn soon. Keep the faith 



Janev1000 said:


> Congratulations Clare!! I didn't think it would be long before poo no.2. She looks absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure she'll make the perfect sis for Obi. Love her name too! Must be something about Perranporth this year as we collect ours on the 25th! x


 It's a fab feeling isn't it. Where's your ticker countdown Jane!!! 



Ali79 said:


> Roo is absolutely beautiful as is Darcey - can't wait to meet her (if you bring her with you). Roo's coat is stunning - I love roans too. You will be wishing away your summer holidays now! xxx
> 
> :congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::hug:


 Ah thanks Ali, I will definitely be bringing Roo too although she'll be in a carrier as won't have had second jab yet. So you can have some puppy snuggles  



MillieDog said:


> Wonderful Clare, excellent choice. Can't wait to meet Roo, how did you manage to keep off the Starwars names, I thought you would have had too much peer pressure
> 
> Roo really is a stunner.


 I simply didn't even give them a chance this time. What a cruel Mummy I am :devil: 



colpa110 said:


> Clare , Roo is a darling...not sure I can wait until she is old enough to join us on our walks...I can feel a puppy play day coming on... Beautiful pic of Roo and Darcey...you need to get that one framed. So so happy for you


 Oh yes, puppy play date, definitely! I can't wait to see how much Ted has changed. 



Nanci said:


> I cant decide who is more devine, your daughter or Roo!! There will be several 2nd poo owners here soon! Jane will be next I think, then me on the 31st!! 3 new little girls!! I'm so excited to have all of you to bounce questions off of with 2nd poos! Mine is Merle colored and will be named Carley . . I'm sooo nervous, as I know everyone has been. Hope all goes well, Roo looks like a family member already! Keep posting!


 Ah thank you Nanci . I'm so pleased to be part of the Poo.2 gang. I've watched and waited patiently for a while now. I'm sure I will be full of questions! Have you decided how your going to introduce Carley on the first day home yet?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh how exciting, Roo is just a beautiful pup! Obi will have a life long playmate.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

As far as introductions, I've paid close attention to how others have done it on here and I think we will collect her just the two of us as it is a 2 hr ride one way and Sami has a tendency to car illness. When we get home, I will let Carley get her land legs and toilet in the front lawn while hubby is letting Sami out in the fenced back yard and hugs for him. Then Carley and I will come thru gate and gently introduce her to Sami. I thought outside would be "neutral" territory for Sami. We will spend as much time as necessary to make sure this is a transition Sami feels "Special" thru. He has not been around other dogs for long peroids of time so this will be very interesting as far a his toys, space, and mommy and daddy go??? He will be almost 10 months old, is well house trained and is very robust and loves all other dogs and people, so I'm hopeing for grand results! How do you plan your introductions?


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Exciting news!!! Congratulations. Look forwards to hearing all about Roo when she comes home. Enjoy.
Meg & Benji x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So happy for you. And jealous of course. 
Roo is stunning. 
Congrats x 


Jeanie x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

gorgeous pup and love the name Roo.... i have never really liked that colouring but by goodness I do now wow... she is stunning, cant wait to see more pictures of this beauty and watch her grow


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations, a gorgeous puppy, look forward to hearing how she progresses


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG!!! She is gooooooooorgeous. And as you know I love the name


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nanci said:


> As far as introductions, I've paid close attention to how others have done it on here and I think we will collect her just the two of us as it is a 2 hr ride one way and Sami has a tendency to car illness. When we get home, I will let Carley get her land legs and toilet in the front lawn while hubby is letting Sami out in the fenced back yard and hugs for him. Then Carley and I will come thru gate and gently introduce her to Sami. I thought outside would be "neutral" territory for Sami. We will spend as much time as necessary to make sure this is a transition Sami feels "Special" thru. He has not been around other dogs for long peroids of time so this will be very interesting as far a his toys, space, and mommy and daddy go??? He will be almost 10 months old, is well house trained and is very robust and loves all other dogs and people, so I'm hopeing for grand results! How do you plan your introductions?


Hi Nanci Like you we have just under 2 hours each way so will collect Honey alone and then bring Biscuit out to see her while she is still in the car crate. We will then take her to the back garden for toilet and take it from there. Biscuit is extremely playful with other dogs, so I am sure there is going to be madness! We will also have a playpen set up inside, so she can spend some time in there, if things get a bit rough with Biscuit. Like you, I am determined for Biscuit to feel special throughout the whole process. I guess it's very similar to having children, in that the first is always special for being first! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> It's a fab feeling isn't it. Where's your ticker countdown Jane!!!


Oh yes! I didn't think of that!!

When was Roo born? Honey was born on the 26 June, so would technically be ready to come home on the 21st, but the following weekend will be easier. x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Roo is lovely and its a great name as they are all so bouncy! two will be such fun for you, although I think Dudley would need at least 2 more years of calming down before we could cope with another! is it me or does she look quite a good size already?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Roo is lovely and its a great name as they are all so bouncy! two will be such fun for you, although I think Dudley would need at least 2 more years of calming down before we could cope with another! is it me or does she look quite a good size already?


Yes I thought that too. We saw Honey a couple of weeks ago and she was quite small but does have smaller parents too and we haven't seen any pics since, so might have grown quite a bit in that time. Roo looks a lovely size. x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hurrah puppy snuggles with Roo on our walk :jumping: - cannot wait to meet you all :hug: xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations Clare. Roo is gorgeous!! Sure Obi will make a great big brother  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG congratulations! She is beautiful  Her and Obi will look gorgeous together  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jane . . good idea . . didnt think of a pen area inside . . we do have a gate to put up in the kitchen . . so maybe that would work for separation with a soft bed in there for some quiet time as Sami is very playful also and may wear her out quickly! She will be 12 weeks when we collect her as she is only 2.5 lbs now at 8 weeks, toy poodle daddy and american mom. The breeder wants them to be 4 lbs before flying. She will be flown from Missouri to Atlanta, Ga (about 1200 miles), but only an hr flight. The airport is 2 hrs from our home. We will be waiting for her to save any trauma waiting in her crate. On flights in US they are not allowed anything but shredded newspaper and attached water bowl in crate (due to possible smuggling??) I'M not happy with that, but will have a comfy blanket, and more water with me, and will probably hold her on the way home as I did Sami. How do you think Biscuit will be with sharing toys? I posted a thread on this as it is a concern? I have new toys for Carley and 2 blankets, and think it will be more of Sami swipeing HER toys rather than her taking his!! I will have him a new toy as well, and just hope they will sort it out themselves? She will be quite a bit smaller than him as he is 21 lbs (hopefully that will be tops for him!). I'm probably overthinking things, I just want this to be smooth for them both! You will need to give me lots of tips since you are collecting Honey 1 week before we get Carley!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG!!! Wooohooo no 2 poo! How lovely! A baby Roo poo! 

Want to post losts more but watching for coco waking up so I can get her to the pad.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nanci Biscuit has never taken much interest in his toys so Honey will have a whole basket to explore! I haven't planned to buy any just for her and am just going to get an extra crate (much cheaper this time round!). It will be probably be sod's law though that he will then take an interest in his toys but he is more into chew things like hooves and pig's ears (yummy!), which I think he will be very protective over! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this is the bestest cockapoo news, only slightly topped by Obi and Beau being well, but Roo s arrival just puts icing on the cake.I know she"ll be a much loved, much awaited beautiful addition to your family , gorgeous baba :jumping::hug::jumping::hug::jumping::hug:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

she is soooooo cute!!! xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations Clare! Roo looks so sweet and I'm sure she'll be a perfect playmate for Obi .... love the name too.

Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Oh yes! I didn't think of that!!
> 
> When was Roo born? Honey was born on the 26 June, so would technically be ready to come home on the 21st, but the following weekend will be easier. x


Roo was born on 18th June and so is ready to go from 14 Aug but we'll be in Perrnaporth then so will get her as soon as we get home. Bought some new stuff for her today including a pink collar and lead picked out by Darcey. She had a field day in Petsathome today and wanted to buy everything as long as it was pink!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats Clare, Roo looks a stunner!

Congrats again 

Ian


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Brilliant news, she is beautiful! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

YIPPYYYYYYYYYYY

Fab news ... love your new poo Clare xxxx

Welcome to ILMC Roo the Poo


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

3 more sleeps till Roo comes home!!!! :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! That is sooooo sooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEE!!!! 
Please keep me posted on everything that goes down with having two poos...and how you intorduced them...and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting,remember lots and lots of pics!!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo we are all excited, Clare are you being naughty and wishing away your holiday. But cant wait for upto date pictures of Roo x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and I love her little name!!! I want a cuddle!!! if only I werent so far away!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How's the holiday Clare?! Hope you've had some sun....thought it was a fab beach there. So looking forward to your 'Roo' pics! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I keep telling you your welcome but you keep ignoring me. we could all share you, a few nights here a few nights there, GB tour, super hol xx
(sorry Clare back to Roo )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I keep telling you your welcome but you keep ignoring me. we could all share you, a few nights here a few nights there, GB tour, super hol xx
> (sorry Clare back to Roo )


I know I know!!! just need money to get my butt over there!!! would be AMAZING!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Start saving... I live only 15 mins from Windsor castle...a must for all tourists


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol.can you imagine Mo coming over, brilliant. Mo, you'd have to be here for a good couple of months to get round to seeing us all and letting Lady meet all our Poo's.

We'll have to set up a slush fund for you


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oooooh how exciting Clare


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooooo we are all excited, Clare are you being naughty and wishing away your holiday. But cant wait for upto date pictures of Roo x x


 yep, wishing the days away now, so excited! 



Janev1000 said:


> How's the holiday Clare?! Hope you've had some sun....thought it was a fab beach there. So looking forward to your 'Roo' pics! x


 it's been great Jane, a fab place and beach but weather has been bad last two days so wishing I was home with Roo! 



lady amanda said:


> I know I know!!! just need money to get my butt over there!!! would be AMAZING!


 Mo there will always be a ace for you to stay at my place xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You are all so amazingly sweet.! I will get on saving those pennies then! 

And Colin so close to Windsor Castle! Omg! A must see for sure!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Or we could all save up and invade Canada!?! 

Clare we will all be queuing up to offer play dates....me first, me first, me first, me first!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes all if you coming to Canada would be so great too!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Not long now til Roo's home!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think a pink collar and lead is a must! My daughter picked out Bonnie's pink collar and lead too as well as a heart shaped diamanté identity tag!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Clare,
Finally joined the forum, hope your enjoying your last day on hols...not long now. I bet you can't wait to bring Roo home, another Four of Kody & Roos siblings left today, bet they wonder where there all going...bless em x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Jo, it's so nice to have Roo's brother on here too!  Very excited to watch them grow and we can compare notes...two more sleeps!! :jumping:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting Clare .... looking forward to hearing about little Roo's homecoming!

Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG, I'm so excited and nervous that I feel sick!   Roo comes home tomorrow :jumping:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Deep breathes, deep breathes,pinch yourself , it's really happening,cant wait for updated pics xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Deep breathes, deep breathes,pinch yourself , it's really happening,cant wait for updated pics xx


Karen, I've dreamed of this so many times...I can't believe it's finally here!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clare I'm so pleased for you. Hope the homecoming is a really memorable experience. Obi will love Roo I'm sure.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck on collection day..it will be brilliant I'm sure...can't wait for Roo updates.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh have a most wonderful day...and may the force be with you


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I can just feel the excitement/ nausea!!! 
It will be the best thing ever I'm sure.. Enjoy xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't sleep


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just like Christmas Eve! Although it could do with being less hot....that doesn't help with the sleep either. Hoping you have sweet puppy dreams soon! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Milky drink, and count backwards from 100, enjoy tomorrow , night, night xxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Will a glass of vino do? 

I've set up everything ready for her. Kids are super excited. Obi hasn't a clue, although we've spent the last week saying "where's Roo?"...lol. There are piles of dirty washing from the holiday everywhere....must sort that out before she's home or I'll loose her in a pile of knickers, socks and shorts!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm SOOOOOO excited for you! What time are you picking her up? xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How are you today Clare?......any sleep?! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooo today's the day! Have a lovely time bringing your baby home!

S x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope all goes well, drive carefully,take loads of pics , we can't wait either ..... Enjoy xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare ... *It's Your Puppy Day   *

Oh I am so excited for you ... enjoy collecting Roo .. say Hi to Amanda from me 

& pretty please post loads of Roo and Obi photos ... I am far too excited, I must calm down ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

We are all waiting to hear how the collection went..and how Roo and Obi got along on their first meeting. 

PS:- Ted says he will be waiting for his puppy play date


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> We are all waiting to hear how the collection went..and how Roo and Obi got along on their first meeting.
> 
> PS:- Ted say's he will be waiting for his puppy play date


And Fudge would like to play too lol ... 

Roo Roo the Cockapoo .. I am so excited to meet you. 

I am far to jolly today ... getting up at 6am must be good for me lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

eeeee!!! we need pictures of the meeting of Obi and Roo!!! and I need step by step how it all went down!!
SO SO SOSOSOSOSOSOOSOSOSOSOSO EXCITED!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

no news yet .. just checking in for a Roo the Poo update xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo is home and I love her so much already! :love-eyes: She's such a sweet, calm, little girl and loves her snuggles. She travelled home brilliantly and has been to the toilet outside every time so far.

Obi however is not a fan at the moment, he is frightened of her and is keeping well away  I'm not going to force anything and so will play the patient game with him and give him time to come around. Roo has plenty of attention from the kids though so I don't think she's noticed. 

I'll try and post some pictures later, if not tomorrow. :ilmc::ilmc: one for each


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Clare, oh puppy love, Obi will come round give him a big hug. Have a good night, look forward to your pictures xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news 
Have a lovely evening with your new addition xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. poor Obi boy!!! give him a cuddle for me!!! can't wait to see all the pics of Roo!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lots of spoiling and fussing of Obi, then he will soon know he is top dog over his little sis and he will see her not as a rival but as his new playmate. Looking forward to photos of little Roo.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant news Clare! Hope you have a good night tonight, and yes, lots of Obi attention and cuddling should make him feel less wary of this new situation. But who am I to know....I have yet to experience this myself! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy Roo is home .. she sounds wonderful Clare ... Obi will be fine, give him time  you will enjoy watching their bond form before your eyes .. 

Happy 2 poo ownership .. I am so happy for you and of course the kids too ... bet they are loving their new pup. xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Yay Roo is home  aww so pleased she was a good girl in the car although I knew she would be. Obi will definitely get used to her soon it's funny I did the same with my two boys got them to fuss with Kody so I could give Beau a little bit of TLC so she didn't feel left out. In a few days time they'll both be running round like crazy together then the fun begins... hope to speak to you soon. xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Brill that Roo is home! Can't wait to meet her. Obi will soon come around, what man could resist such a beauty!?!?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay Roo is home, can't wait to see pics of her!! So many puppies for me to meet as I've. It met Ted yet either!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Yay Roo is home, can't wait to see pics of her!! So many puppies for me to meet as I've. It met Ted yet either!!!



Yes where have you been lately!?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Yes where have you been lately!?


Had loads going on in July and August. Would have come along on Sunday but was at my parents. Hopefully I'll get to see you all soon as got my best mates wedding this weekend but things should calm down after that.

I've missed the Cockapoo walks and catching up with you guys!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased that Roo is home and she is settling in - I am sure Obi will be fine once he has got used to her. Looking forward to seeing lots of photos  x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Great to hear that Roo is settling in well Clare. Poor Obi will come round I'm sure, he's just not used to sharing bless him


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well the first night was good . Given the fact that Obi is not too pleased by Roo's presence I decided it wouldn't be fair to crate Roo next to his bed at night and moved it to my bedroom. This is a big first first for me as I've never been a fan of dogs in bedrooms and Obi was crated downstairs from night 1. I did it more for Obi's benefit so he could relax and sleep in his bed with being anxious 

Anyway, Roo has done all her toileting outside so far, what a clever girl and probably because Amanda (the breeder) made such a good start toilet training them :twothumbs:. After putting Roo out at 11:30 for last toilet she went in her crate next to my bed. A few odd whimpers throughout the night but as soon as I put my hand down next to the crate she settled. She made a fuss just before 7am so we got up and went straight outside...success...and a clean crate overnight. What a good girl! My long term plan is to move her crate downstairs once Obi is more settled with her. 

Poor Obi, I do feel sorry for him . His world has been turned upside down by this new stranger. Although, as I'm sat typing this with Roo on my lap, I've noticed he has moved to sit under the table I'm sat at and this is about the closest he's dared come - so small steps.... 

Haven't got many pictures yet so will try to get some today and post later.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

That's brilliant Clare, really think they like to know your close as of course Amanda slept downstairs with them didn't she. But 7 first wake up I'm well impressed mind you Kody made it till 5 this morning which is a first so getting better. They are brilliant with their toilet training bless them. Aww poor Obi I'm sure today you will gradually see him getting more used to her.  xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you're right Jo, all of Amanda's dedication has made a real difference. As soon as I put Roo on the grass she goes! 

As for the night, I was fully expecting to get up once but she settled every time she could touch/smell my hand so figure she was whimpering needing comfort rather than the toilet. So yes, just before 7am was perfect as that's our usual wake up time. It will probably all go horribly wrong tonight!! lol

How is Kody doing? Roo sends her bro big licks :hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's brilliant Clare. Was going to do the same as you and put Honey next to Biscuit from the first night but will just have to see how they get on! If they don't, I will do the same as you as otherwise I can see them both yelping all night which wouldn't be fun at all! I was lucky that Biscuit settled well in his crate at first but am prepared for a totally different character! Looking forward to your pics when you get time. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad night one went well,sounds like Roo is going to be a good girl for mummy
Sounds like Obi just needs time to get used to his little sis...
I put Betty and Ted's crates next to each other from day one with no issues.
Photo's please!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news, good girl.Wilf was happy with Mable there during the day but it was him that did nt settle the first few nights cos we left her next to him he whittered until 2 the first night Mable was quiet.
I'm sure Obi will be fine, will he approach her while she's in the crate xx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Kody is doing great Clare, now he has gone until 5 last night I'm going to just try & comfort him but leave him in his pen instead of take him out to toilet as I know he can hold it now too hopefully he will then sleep through till 7 too soon. How's Roo's eating? Did you find she ate a lot when she came home? Kody sends big licks back to his sis xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I had to just popped on here very quickly for a Roo & Kody update .. these puppies are doing so well, excellent news ... 

Puppies and early mornings ummmm, 5am oh dear, 6am is ok ... 7am is the time I prefer lol 

Will be back soon to see photos ...


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

fab news, can't wait to see more pics of the little beauty x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aw! that is so great!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi update! He is starting to be brave and has approached her crate a couple of times when she's resting for a quick look. It's quite funny to watch given he's so much bigger than her. We've just had an hour in the garden and Obi approached several times with tail wagging to play with me while Roo was at my side (she's my shadow at the moment) but backed off the minute Roo moved. Roo has actually growled and barked at him a few times...lol!! So no prizes for guessing who is going to be the dominant dog around here  

Here's some pics as promised. Hopefully soon we will have an introduction and I can get the two of them together ray:

Coming home:









Playing in the garden:









































Having a snooze on the sofa:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Clare, she is just so pretty! 
Tell Obi to be brave..he can do it! such a cute boy he is.
I am sure they will be best friends soon.
EEE!! so excited for you!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What fab photos of little Roo and glad to hear Obi is coming around to the idea.. In his own time.
I see you've not only got a gorgeous daughter but son too 
Enjoy xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> What fab photos of little Roo and glad to hear Obi is coming around to the idea.. In his own time.
> I see you've not only got a gorgeous daughter but son too
> Enjoy xx


ah thanks he looks like an angel in this photo but he is Trouble with a capital T I can assure you! He is driving me mad this summer holidays . Of course all the best genes came from me :laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> ah thanks he looks like an angel in this photo but he is Trouble with a capital T I can assure you! He is driving me mad this summer holidays . Of course all the best genes came from me :laugh:


Haha ... I was laughing looking at the empty packet next to him in the car... Keeping him sweet for the journey


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How funny that Obi is being so shy...I wouldn't have expected that. Think you may be in the same boat as me where the little lady definitely rules the roost
Roo looks just adorable....
Very fine picture BTW


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Haha ... I was laughing looking at the empty packet next to him in the car... Keeping him sweet for the journey


Rumbled!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> How funny that Obi is being so shy...I wouldn't have expected that. Think you may be in the same boat as me where the little lady definitely rules the roost
> Roo looks just adorable....
> Very fine picture BTW


I don't think it's shyness but fear and i think Roo knows it because she is growling and barking at him more and more! I hope she isn't being possessive  When Obi was sick with SRMA he was very touch sensitive and I think he has a learnt response that young, bouncy dogs jumping on him = pain. He's always happy to play with older dogs but never really been as keen on the younger ones. He'll learn and get there in the end .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant to see Roo home and settling in nicely. I'm sure Obi will come round soon, he's too much of a gentleman not too 

Roo looks adorable, do I dare say, she reminds me of Millie as a puppy. I love the pictures, the one with the hide bone is almost as big as her. 

I'm dashing through ILMC at the mo, Millie is desperate to go for a walk. Will return later this evening


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie was terrified of Minton when he arrived and her safe place was on the bed or the back of my chair where he could not reach her. I made an extra fuss of her but now it is even stevens. Hattie beats him up on a regular basis but as he is now nearly as big as her I guess she may have to be careful!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's adorable and looks very confident I'm sure Obi will choose his moments and approach when she's tiring, bless him. You'll have to give him extra special Obi time. You know Julie that's funny cos she so reminds me of someone who lives in my house


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely photos Clare she really looks like she's settled and enjoying herself, it won't be long and Obi will want to start playing with her. I think the reason Beau & Kody are getting on well is because Beau being female is being a little maternal to Kody I just sense she's trying to be like a mummy to him, you wait give it a few months and she will probably find him a pain in the backside  Does she crash out much Clare or is she quite full on? Kody the other day I felt had way too much energy for a pup his age and today he has crashed out more it's funny because Beaus like this one day hardly snoozes during the day at all yet another she's really dozy. 

Jo xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Roo is gorgeous Clare - lovely photos  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She's really gorgeous and I love the one of her lying with the sausage toy....so cute. I'm taking on board what is happening with Obi as I could easily happen here. However, I'm sure it won't be long before you have mayhem in your house! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Roo is gorgeous! I can't wait to see how cute they look together when Obi gets confident around her. Xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations Clare

Fantastic Photos 

Everyone is happy and smiles all around just as it should be

Oh and by the way in case someone has not mentioned it already Roo is just beautiful . . . .


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

What a beauty Roo is...love the name too! She looks well at home already!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hattie was terrified of Minton when he arrived and her safe place was on the bed or the back of my chair where he could not reach her. I made an extra fuss of her but now it is even stevens. Hattie beats him up on a regular basis but as he is now nearly as big as her I guess she may have to be careful!


 That's good to know Sue, thanks. How long did it take before they started to engage/play?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hurray :jumping: Obi has made friends with Roo! He is being very cautious and gentle with her. He's carried a few toys over to her (bless him) but she's being a shy girl now...I'm sure it won't be long before they are zooming around together  

We were up a bit earlier this morning at 6am because my daughter came in and woke us up - she has developed a high temperature so guess she is coming down with something . Another dry crate for Roo though, clever girl :twothumbs:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

6am .. puppy o'clock ... snap  

Let the fun begin Clare .. two zooming around cockapoos ... the best times are yet to come with Obi & Roo the Poo (sorry that name has kind of stuck with me, its so sweet) 

Hope your daughter is ok, sending her a hug .. let her snuggle up with Roo on the sofa, that will help her feel so much better xx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Brilliant news Clare...knew it wouldn't be long it's soo sweet when they try & give them they're toys, Obi sounds like a real gentle little sweetheart like my Beau. Sorry to hear your little girl is unwell hope she gets better soon. Your doing very well with your nights she's really good, I wish Kody would go through a bit longer but I'm sure he will with time. Hopefully catch up for a chat today I'm around if you get a free chance give me a call. xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

JoJo said:


> 6am .. puppy o'clock ... snap
> 
> Let the fun begin Clare .. two zooming around cockapoos ... the best times are yet to come with Obi & Roo the Poo (sorry that name has kind of stuck with me, its so sweet)
> 
> Hope your daughter is ok, sending her a hug .. let her snuggle up with Roo on the sofa, that will help her feel so much better xx


Love it "Roo the Poo" that's going to stick now. Jo-Jo I haven't forgot them pics it's on my "to do"list today to look at the disc  xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Brilliant news Clare...knew it wouldn't be long it's soo sweet when they try & give them they're toys, Obi sounds like a real gentle little sweetheart like my Beau. Sorry to hear your little girl is unwell hope she gets better soon. Your doing very well with your nights she's really good, I wish Kody would go through a bit longer but I'm sure he will with time. Hopefully catch up for a chat today I'm around if you get a free chance give me a call. xxx


Yes will definitely give you a call for a catch up. I'm just trying to finish uploading a video of Roo playing with her ball to send to Amanda (bless her she had a good cry when we collected Roo) but it keeps failing :smash:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is just gorgeous! 

I'm sure Obi will come round


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Very impressed Clare. You're making me broody, again 
Let me know when you fancy a walk, change of plans and now I'm home all weekend.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hurray :jumping: Obi has made friends with Roo! He is being very cautious and gentle with her. He's carried a few toys over to her (bless him) but she's being a shy girl now...I'm sure it won't be long before they are zooming around together
> 
> We were up a bit earlier this morning at 6am because my daughter came in and woke us up - she has developed a high temperature so guess she is coming down with something . Another dry crate for Roo though, clever girl :twothumbs:


Great news that Obi has offered up some toys to Roo

Sorry to hear your daughter is not feeling well hope she fells better soon


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah we knew Obi would come through what a lovely boy. Fab night Clare,its all sounding rosie apart from Darcey, I hope she's ok xxx
Wish I was close enough to join you for walks xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Love it "Roo the Poo" that's going to stick now. Jo-Jo I haven't forgot them pics it's on my "to do"list today to look at the disc  xxx


No problem .. I understand how busy life is with a new puppy. I will look forward to adding your lovely poos to the catalogue


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW!!! Obi brought her a present!!!!!! that is just too cute!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh bless Obi - that's so sweet!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> That's good to know Sue, thanks. How long did it take before they started to engage/play?


Probably about 5 days. Hattie has always been cautious but when she realised he was not going away she had to get on with it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well Sue, 5 days must be about the time it takes to get to know each other because today my two have started playing with each other properly. They were chasing each other around a bit yesterday but today they have started pinching toys off each other and playing tug. As I type this they are both now sat on the sofa and it's the closest I've seen them get. Not quite a snuggle together but getting there.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Getting there.... mine played from the off, but Wilf did nt want her snuggled with him for ages, and even now he often moves he'll often only lie with her if he's really shattered xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You see, Obi missed her really  A little walk and he had time to think about all the good things Roo can offer.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Roo is gorgeous Clare


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo has her 2nd jab today, I'm registering with a different vet rather than Obi's and I'm curious to see how they differ. Kids have to come with me and not sure they are going to like seeing her jabbed but I've decided not to do the microchip today and will do that when the kids are not around.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I changed vets when Millie went for her yearly jab. I went from a 'normal' vets as you would expect, you know, Come in, welcome, hello Millie - fuss, stroke, Right lets talk shop. To a new vet who said, Come in, welcome, take Millie off the lead she's safe in here. Hello Millie - fuss, fuss, play, play, fuss, fuss, play, play. 20 minutes later I'm thinking, are we actually going to get on with the vet bit 

Plenty of chat later and a vet bill - normal to low price  and one happy puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you keeping Obi with the other one as he knows his history.... Any plans to swap him if you like this new vet x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Are you keeping Obi with the other one as he knows his history.... Any plans to swap him if you like this new vet x


At the moment I'm going to keep him where he is as they know all his medical history and we have on-going claims for regular blood tests etc. He also gets "special attention" from all the staff there as he is a "regular"  however I've never been a fan since the SRMA hence putting Roo with a new one. 

Just back and they were much nicer and seemed more thorough to me. Also got quite a comprehensive puppy pack and free food (which I won't use but may keep as back up for training treats). 

So Roo can go walkies in a week. :jumping::jumping: Can't wait as have been carrying her around in a rucksack but she is getting fed up of that now and wants to be down running around with Obi.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. so happy for you!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great I presumed that was the reason, were the kids ok with the injection, was Roo? Not long to out and about it'll be great xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh just caught up!!!!!! Congratulations on your new little girl! She is stunning!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds great I presumed that was the reason, were the kids ok with the injection, was Roo? Not long to out and about it'll be great xx


 Roo was just fine, not a murmur. The kids were fine about it and think they were surprised how quick it all was .


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A quick update on Roo  She's 13 weeks now and has settled in like she has always been here. She has really bonded with Obi and they play so well together. If she's not following me, then she's following him. She's currently 3.3.kg and 10inches tall. Her coat has darkened slightly, especially around her muzzle and feet and she is starting to show some tan markings on her eyebrows. She's still not 100% housetrained but she getting there. She's pretty much slept 11pm till 7am most nights so no complaints there. Yesterday she had her first roll in fox poo and boy did she go for it!  Here's a few pics of her at the beach last weekend.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is just so cute!!! that swirl of white on the top of her head is adorable too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> She is just so cute!!! that swirl of white on the top of her head is adorable too!


It can look so different depending on how her fur is sitting. It reminds me of Cruella Deville from 101 Dalmations!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHA well I guess she is all ready for Halloween! lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures, I love the one of her following Obi. So glad they"re getting on so well x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww lovely pics, I love the little white bit on top of her head too. Kody sends big licks to his little sis xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lovely pics! They look great friends! Love Roos markings stunning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

I love your pictures of Roo - we are picking up a little blue roan in a couple of weeks, she looks very like your Roo!


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> I am so excited and happy to announce Obi's new sister, Roo :jumping:
> 
> I've always been a massive fan of Blue Roans and Reds and have been dying to get Poo no.2 for some time now! I simply couldn't resist this little girl when I went to see her. She is from a fantastic home/hobby breeder in Cambridgeshire, her Mum is DNA tested clear for FN and Dad DNA tested clear for PRA. Roo comes home when we are back from Cornwall, probably on 20Aug. I can't wait to introduce her to Obi.


WHAT. A. STUNNER! Beautiful!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

scol987 said:


> I love your pictures of Roo - we are picking up a little blue roan in a couple of weeks, she looks very like your Roo!


Oooh how exciting! Have you got any pictures, what are you naming her?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Roo the cockerpoo is beautiful.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

We are naming her 'Pepper'! Same breeder as Tessybear. I've been looking at your YouTube videos too - fab!!! 
My photos are just from my phone at the moment. Visiting Pepper again at the breeders on Saturday - cant wait to see how much shes grown!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pepper is a lovely name for a blue roan. Ian has a roan called Pepper too! I spoke to your breeder a few times but she only had choc roans when I was looking. Bet you can't wait for pick up day. Look forward to seeing and hearing more about Pepper


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

What a fantastic colour that's the thing about cockapoos they always spring the most wonderful suprises! You are so very lucky don't let her out of your sight!


----------

